
Get your genome sequenced for $50 (U.S. only) - armish
http://seeq.io/
======
xkcd-sucks
It's nice to see a competitor to 23andme in the consumer "web frontend to a
warehouse full of Illumina machines" space. It would be nice to see a bit more
detail though, as (presumably) it's sequencing SNPs and potential customers
might want to know what SNPs are covered before forking over their money. If
it's whole genome sequencing+assembly for $50... wow.

